# telnet to port 25



## macidiot (Nov 19, 2002)

I work for an ISP, and my boss wants to know how to telnet to a smtp server in terminal on Mac OS X... I tried and I get the following...

Trying (mail servers ip)...
telnet: connect to address (mail servers ip): Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host


I can't get to any server on port 25, but I can get to them on a windows box... andy ideas?


----------



## macidiot (Nov 19, 2002)

nevermind, turns out my stupid boss forgot he blocked port 25 on the mac...


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 19, 2002)

I was going to say, it sounds like it could only be an outgoing firewall if you can get to it from some machines...


----------

